# Excel won't print (prints blanks)



## joshR2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi, I'm on Mac OS 10.6.8, using MS Excel 10.1.0
I'm a fairly experienced/knowledgeable user, been using Macs since the 80's.

Here's my issue:

When I print from Excel, the printer responds normally but just spits out blank pages. 
Everything displays properly on screen, shows up in print preview, etc. 
When I copy and paste the same text into a new Excel document, the same thing happens: blanks. 
But if I create a new Excel document and type in new text manually, it will print normally. 
All other applications (including MS Word) seem to print fine. 

The printer is an HP Photosmart C4180, but I'm fairly certain the issue is elsewhere. 
I downloaded & reinstalled new printer driver today, and nothing changed. 

I'm thinking the problem may have to do with Filemaker Pro (ver 8.0) ---
The non-printing Excel documents were all created by exporting data from Filemaker to .xls files. 
I tried exporting the same data from Filemaker to a tab-separated text file, then opening this in Excel, and it printed fine. 

So why the difference? 
And can the existing Excel spreadsheets be re-formatted somehow to print properly, 
without going back to Filemaker Pro to export the original source data? 

Any thoughts or suggestions will be much appreciated. 
thanks in advance, 
Josh


----------



## Garf13LD (Apr 17, 2012)

Check ur print area


----------



## joshR2 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks, but the problem is not related to the print area.


----------



## Garf13LD (Apr 17, 2012)

maybe upload ur file here, so I can take a look.


----------



## joshR2 (Apr 24, 2012)

just uploaded....


----------



## joshR2 (Apr 24, 2012)

update to my original post: 
the same problem is now happening with Microsoft Word (version 10.1.0)

any help with this would be REALLY appreciated. 
thanks, Josh


----------



## Garf13LD (Apr 17, 2012)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321388


----------

